
Facebook relaxed rules to give companies special access to user data - ss2003
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-gave-these-61-companies-special-access-to-user-data-2018-7
======
miracle2k
And of course it's obligatory to point out that these companies did not
actually have access to any "special" data, they merely had the same, normal
access that hundreds of thousands of app developers had at the time, and which
required them to convince a Facebook user to allow access to their account.
These companies were merely allowed to keep the older, slightly wider access,
for a little while longer than you and me.

------
edf13
> 11\. DataSift

Errm. "DataSift is the leader in Human Data Intelligence. The only independent
provider of social data, blog data and news data."

So where did the data end up after DataSift would be my question.

~~~
sofaofthedamned
Same with Oracle and their Data Cloud or whatever it's called now.

~~~
edm0nd
Datalogix

~~~
sofaofthedamned
That's the one! Thank you.

------
JumpCrisscross
> _24\. Mail.ru_

Optics-wise, someone dropped the ball.

~~~
jadedhacker
I don't like FB, but that was in 2015 before people went crazy with Russia
hysteria.

~~~
phreenet
Russia was in Crimea and anti-Russian rhetoric / sanctions were going into
effect in that time frame. So I would say people were justifiably concerned in
2015 and FB should have known better.

~~~
mattj1
And aside from annexing part of another country and downing a commercial
airliner, nothing to see here. Just some light active measures against
democratic elections from Russia - not something to get hysterical about.

~~~
vkou
The airliner was overflying a warzone. Just like an airliner downed by the
United States [1]. I'm not mentioning this to bring up old slights - I'm
mentioning this because there is no institutional, moral, or policy reason for
why such an event will not happen again, whether it's perpetrated by Russia,
India, the United States, or the Free Republic of Boratistan.

Militaries will occasionally shoot at airplanes. Flying airplanes near active
military deployments is dangerous.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_Air_Flight_655](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran_Air_Flight_655)

~~~
craftyguy
Victim blaming much?

Commercial airliners look nothing like strategic bombers. If militaries made
more of an effort to identify targets before pulling the trigger, these types
of situations could be avoided. That would actually take careful consideration
and a valuation of non-combatants' lives, but hey it's more fun and easier to
just blow stuff up amirite

~~~
JumpCrisscross
> _If militaries made more of an effort to identify targets_

The missile wasn't fired by the Russian military. Instead, Moscow gave some
freedom fighters/rebels/terrorists an incredibly-powerful weapon and then
failed to supervise them.

~~~
geoka9
Well, the launcher was quite possibly manned by Russian military personnel.
Which would make sense, since operating such a weapon requires a professional
crew.

------
nerdponx
_Adium_

What the heck is Adium doing on that list? Is this the same Adium as the chat
client?

~~~
thrillgore
Adium/Pidgin had protocol support for Facebook Messenger.

